# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Selected German language links

## MasterAdmin

Please, post the links to German language sites that _you_ think are the best. Also mention why people should go (or _not_ go  ::  ) and see the site.

----------


## Pravit

German.about.com is a good site, they've got a big grammar review, interesting articles, and a....er, never mind, they most certainly don't have a more active forum! STAY HERE DAMMIT!  
There used to be a russian.about.com, but it died  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

about.com has a lot of good sites going

----------


## Friendy

> about.com has a lot of good sites going

 Yes, about is great, I also love their French site.  
And this is a link to Deutsche Welle: http://www.dw-world.de/english/0,3367,2469,00.html
They have interesting German courses there (sound files in mp3 format, textbooks in pdf format). They are available in a lot of languages. There are also slowly spoken news (online and mp3). Downloading is absolutely free.   ::

----------

Here is the list of links that I personally find useful:  http://www.brutsoft.com/GermanLinks.htm 
As well as Deutsche Welle (with their audio course) I would specifically recommend the audio section of Die Zeit site.

----------


## Matthew G.

Are there any German language sites that have a decent forum?

----------


## DagothWarez

I know interesting German – Russian site with decent forum http://www.aktuell.ru/forum

----------


## spieli

Here are some web pages I found useful. Most of them I use daily. 
Enjoy  ::   http://dict.leo.org  cool translator http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php idioms and such http://www.verben.org/index.html a verb every day http://www.2rhyme.ch/  rhyming can be interesting too  ::

----------


## mike

http://www.german-grammar.de/ is rather good, although some sentences are randomly and inexplicably written in Spanish instead of English. However, as with any language, nothing is comparable to guided study and immersion. I would also suggest Der Spiegel's Project Gutenberg archive, although 99% of the literature there uses outdated spelling and vocabulary (after all, these books are almost all from before the 20th century), so it is not really beneficial for learning but to develop one's existing knowledge. I think the link to that is gutenberg.spiegel.de, but maybe not. The link to it is on spiegel.de at the bottom left anyway.

----------


## itk

ich finde diese seite beim Deutschlernen sehr hilftbar zu sein. was mir besonders gefaellt, ist das im Forum, mus man nur auf Deutsch schreiben. das hilft sehr, probieren sie sie  http://www.deutsch-als-fremdsprache.de

----------


## mike

> ich finde diese seite beim Deutschlernen sehr hilftbar zu sein. was mir besonders gefaellt, ist das im Forum, mus man nur auf Deutsch schreiben. das hilft sehr, probieren sie sie  http://www.deutsch-als-fremdsprache.de

 Your message kind of looks like it was written first in Englisch (or something else), and then translated into German. I would write it like this: 
Ich finde diese Seite sehr hilfreich um Deutsch zu lernen.  Mir gef

----------

